# Somewha tRare Photo of Funakoshi Sensei



## Jason Striker II (Feb 22, 2012)

Just wanted to post this link of this pic of Funakoshi Sensei, as it is not commonly seen.


http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lygog1S5kS1ropozpo1_400.png


----------

